# il male di vivere



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2008)

_dobbiamo avere l'umiltà di accettare che molti nostri stati d'animo non sono che reazioni chimiche . _
___________________
_lo dicevo nel thread di rita e volevo chiedervi cosa ne pensate ; 
alla luce anche di chi ci dice oggi che gli attacchi di panico non sono che scariche elettriche nel cervello .che il coraggio, la forza, l'ottimismo si ottengano chimicamente lo sappiamo da sempre ....
in tutto questo...la psicanalisi ..non ha perso gran parte della sua credibilità?


----------



## tatitati (16 Dicembre 2008)

ho una gastrite cronica dalla nascita


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> _dobbiamo avere l'umiltà di accettare che molti nostri stati d'animo non sono che reazioni chimiche . _
> ____________________
> lo dicevo nel thread di rita e volevo chiedervi cosa ne pensate ;
> alla luce anche di chi ci dice oggi che gli attacchi di panico non sono che scariche elettriche nel cervello .che il coraggio, la forza, l'ottimismo si ottengano chimicamente lo sappiamo da sempre ....
> in tutto questo...la psicanalisi ..non ha perso gran parte della sua credibilità?


La somatizzazione degli stati d'animo non è  una novità, e l'influenza della salute e dell'equilibrio fisico sull'umore, neppure.

Gran parte delle filosofie orientali sono basate su questo.


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> _dobbiamo avere l'umiltà di accettare che molti nostri stati d'animo non sono che reazioni chimiche . _
> ____________________
> lo dicevo nel thread di rita e volevo chiedervi cosa ne pensate ;
> alla luce anche di chi ci dice oggi che gli attacchi di panico non sono che scariche elettriche nel cervello .che il coraggio, la forza, l'ottimismo si ottengano chimicamente lo sappiamo da sempre ....
> *in tutto questo...la psicanalisi ..non ha perso gran parte della sua credibilità?*


Aiuta ma non siamo soltanto mente...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2008)

Si, perde molta della sua credibilita'... non che ci creda molto a dire il vero.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2008)

freud era notevolmente maschilista con questa storia dell'isteria
diciamolo


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> freud era notevolmente maschilista con questa storia dell'isteria
> diciamolo


Meynert medico collega di Freud inclino' il suo rapporto con quest'ultimo perchè non accettava l'esistenza dell'isteria maschile, affermendo che esisteva solo nel sesso femminile, opponendosi quindi a Freud. Di conseguenza il maschilista non era quest'ultimo. 

Le teorie femministe hanno sempre trovato terreno fertile nella psicoanalisi freudiana, purtroppo se non la si conosce viene travisata.
Vorrei solo far notare che i colleghi più importanti e stimati da Freud erano tutte donne. Altro che maschilista..


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Meynert medico collega di Freud inclino' il suo rapporto con quest'ultimo perchè non accettava l'esistenza dell'isteria maschile, affermendo che esisteva solo nel sesso femminile, opponendosi quindi a Freud. Di conseguenza il maschilista non era quest'ultimo.
> 
> Le teorie femministe hanno sempre trovato terreno fertile nella psicoanalisi freudiana, purtroppo se non la si conosce viene travisata.
> Vorrei solo far notare che i colleghi più importanti e stimati da Freud erano tutte donne. Altro che maschilista..


dici?
io so di William Stekel, Alfred Adler e Otto Rank, l'americano Abraham Brill e gli svizzeri Eugen Bleuler e Carl Gustav Jung ,lo psichiatra ungherese Sándor Ferenczi e l'inglese Ernest Jones.


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> dici?
> io so di William Stekel, Alfred Adler e Otto Rank, l'americano Abraham Brill e gli svizzeri Eugen Bleuler e Carl Gustav Jung ,lo psichiatra ungherese Sándor Ferenczi e l'inglese Ernest Jones.


Gli ultimi due sono suoi biografi, Jones tra l'altro commette anche tanti errori nelle sue biografie. Peter Gay invece è uno dei piu fedeli.
Con Breuer, Jung, Fliss litigo' categoricamente, tanto da interrompere qualsiasi rapporto. Ma non solo con loro. Nel lavoro era cos era passionale in tutto.

Per quanto riguarda le sue colleghe: Lou Andreas Salomè, Marie Bonaparte, Sabina Spielrein ( anche se non sembrerebbe, dato che manteneva le distante per proteggere Jung). La stessa Anais Nin.
Inoltre ha sempre sostenuto che nelle scuole adoperando il Medoto di Maria Montessori nessuno sarebbe più andato dall'analista in età adulta.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Gli ultimi due sono suoi biografi, Jones tra l'altro commette anche tanti errori nelle sue biografie. Peter Gay invece è uno dei piu fedeli.
> Con Breuer, Jung, Fliss litigo' categoricamente, tanto da interrompere qualsiasi rapporto. Ma non solo con loro. Nel lavoro era cos era passionale in tutto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le sue colleghe: Lou Andreas Salomè, *Marie Bonaparte,* Sabina Spielrein ( anche se non sembrerebbe, dato che manteneva le distante per proteggere Jung). La stessa Anais Nin.
> Inoltre ha sempre sostenuto che nelle scuole adoperando il Medoto di Maria Montessori nessuno sarebbe più andato dall'analista in età adulta.


la conoscevo come allieva e benefattrice e come tale comunque sottomessa a lui.
almeno paternalista?


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la conoscevo come allieva e benefattrice e come tale comunque sottomessa a lui.
> almeno paternalista?



Nessuno era sottomesso a lui, oddio sulla moglie avrei qualche dubbio.
L'ha tradita sempre con la cognata che viveva nella stessa casa.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Nessuno era sottomesso a lui, oddio sulla moglie avrei qualche dubbio.
> L'ha tradita sempre con la cognata che viveva nella stessa casa.


 
 vogliamo parlare della presunta superiorità dell'orgasmo vaginale su quello clitorideo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> _dobbiamo avere l'umiltà di accettare che molti nostri stati d'animo non sono che reazioni chimiche . _
> ____________________
> lo dicevo nel thread di rita e volevo chiedervi cosa ne pensate ;
> alla luce anche di chi ci dice oggi che gli attacchi di panico non sono che scariche elettriche nel cervello .che il coraggio, la forza, l'ottimismo si ottengano chimicamente lo sappiamo da sempre ....
> in tutto questo...la psicanalisi ..non ha perso gran parte della sua credibilità?


 Beh non è che prima degli studi più recenti pensassi all'esistenza di un'anima eterea, ma tutte queste reazioni chimiche nascono in seguito all'interazione con l'ambiente.
Le relazioni restano fondamentali nello strutturarsi della nostra personalità che fa compiere poi a stimoli elettrici e reazioni chimiche certi percorsi e non altri.


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> vogliamo parlare della presunta superiorità dell'orgasmo vaginale su quello clitorideo?


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Inoltre ha sempre sostenuto che nelle scuole adoperando il Medoto di Maria Montessori nessuno sarebbe più andato dall'analista in età adulta.


Non lo sapevo, grazie Belle


----------



## Old belledejour (17 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


Mi associo al  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















I due orgasmi ci sono ed esistono. Uno è piu facile ottenerlo rispetto all'altro.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Gli ultimi due sono suoi biografi, Jones tra l'altro commette anche tanti errori nelle sue biografie. Peter Gay invece è uno dei piu fedeli.
> Con Breuer, Jung, Fliss litigo' categoricamente, tanto da interrompere qualsiasi rapporto. Ma non solo con loro. Nel lavoro era cos era passionale in tutto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le sue colleghe: Lou Andreas Salomè, Marie Bonaparte, Sabina Spielrein ( anche se non sembrerebbe, dato che manteneva le distante per proteggere Jung). La stessa Anais Nin.
> Inoltre ha sempre sostenuto che nelle scuole adoperando il Medoto di Maria Montessori nessuno sarebbe più andato dall'analista in età adulta.


Ti leggo molto informata... tu cosa mi dici del metodo Montessori?


----------



## brugola (17 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> vogliamo parlare della presunta superiorità dell'orgasmo vaginale su quello clitorideo?


ma anche no


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche no


 dell'invidia del pene?


----------



## brugola (17 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> dell'invidia del pene?


quella si!


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2008)

gomito della lavandaia?


----------



## brugola (17 Dicembre 2008)

labbro leporino? lo trovo molto curioso


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2008)

c'è tutta una dotta documentazione sul labbro leporino e il famoso caso della paziente  obesa


----------



## brugola (17 Dicembre 2008)

il famoso mal de panz


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2008)

*in tedesco*



Brugola ha detto:


> il famoso mal de panz


 sì, esattamente


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2008)

Belle, che differenza c'è fra la psicoanalisi freudiana e quella breueriana?
Si sente spesso dire 'pinco è un freudiano, caio no'
Ce ne sono altre di correnti dominanti tali da far differire fra loro i terapeuta?


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mi associo al
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' così ovvio che mi stupisco ancora


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' così ovvio che mi stupisco ancora


c'è molta disinformazione.
e tanto pudore....
io devo dire che ho trovato anche informazioni contraddittorie.


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> c'è molta disinformazione.
> e tanto pudore....
> io devo dire che ho trovato anche informazioni contraddittorie.


Grande ognuna di noi ha la propria esperienza di donna, o no?


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Grande ognuna di noi ha la propria esperienza di donna, o no?


però non è detto che l'esperienza sia completa... se no non esisterebbero libri sull'argomento ad es o info su internet. Perchè la nostra esperienza non ci basta e vorremmo capire e confrontarla a volte con altre esperienze o con testi/opinioni autorevoli per capire meglio il nostro corpo e la nostra psiche.


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> però non è detto che l'esperienza sia completa... se no non esisterebbero libri sull'argomento ad es o info su internet. Perchè la nostra esperienza non ci basta e vorremmo capire e confrontarla a volte con altre esperienze o con testi/opinioni autorevoli per capire meglio il nostro corpo e la nostra psiche.


Beh certo se si conosce solo uno dei due tipi di orgasmo o nessuno...


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Dicembre 2008)

jung si faceva di oppio più volte al giorno e sono convinta che molte delle sue congetture fossero una conseguenza dello stato comatoso in cui viveva.
la storia con sabine è stata romanzata e non esiste alcuna prova certa che fra loro ci fosse stato un legame sentimentale. le lettere di sabine infatti, non rivelano nulla di concreto riguardo a ciò.
jung era un tossico!!!
dovrebbe fare pensare la cosa...


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> jung si faceva di oppio più volte al giorno e sono convinta che molte delle sue congetture fossero una conseguenza dello stato comatoso in cui viveva.
> la storia con sabine è stata romanzata e non esiste alcuna prova certa che fra loro ci fosse stato un legame sentimentale. le lettere di sabine infatti, non rivelano nulla di concreto riguardo a ciò.
> jung era un tossico!!!
> dovrebbe fare pensare la cosa...


La differenza tra il filosofo e l'artista.....


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La differenza tra il filosofo e l'artista.....


certamente.


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' così ovvio che mi stupisco ancora


sì.
mi riferivo a freud che è stato il primo a metterli in antagonismo ritenendo che quello clitorideo fosse frutto di nevrosi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.
> mi riferivo a freud che è stato il primo a metterli in antagonismo ritenendo che *quello clitorideo fosse frutto di nevrosi*.


Io sono un ometto, ma per me si faceva anche Freud.


----------



## brugola (17 Dicembre 2008)

e del multiplo non diciamo niente?


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e del multiplo non diciamo niente?


 banale.da mercatino rionale, oserei dire
quest'oggi vi vorrei parlare di quello frazionato:
un pochino adesso...2/3 fra un quarto d'ora .
son tempi grami


----------



## brugola (17 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> banale.da mercatino rionale, oserei dire
> quest'oggi vi vorrei parlare di quello frazionato:
> un pochino adesso...2/3 fra un quarto d'ora .
> son tempi grami


ma cosa vuoi da me oggi?
ti ricordo una bambina che ti ha scheggiato un dentino da piccola?


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi da me oggi?
> ti ricordo una bambina che ti ha scheggiato un dentino da piccola?


 non so .mi dovrei spicanalizzare
comunque sei tu che vieni miei dotti tred


----------



## brugola (17 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so .mi dovrei spicanalizzare
> comunque sei tu che vieni miei dotti tred


buon anno
e tante cose care


----------



## Old oscar (17 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> c'è molta disinformazione.
> e tanto pudore....
> io devo dire che ho trovato anche informazioni contraddittorie.


 
premesso che l'orgasmo può essere un'ottima cura per il " mal di vivere ", con tutto lo stravolgimento chimico ( stravolgimento positivo ) che crea nell'individuo. Mi chiedevo 

1 - ma voi donne, come fate a partire da un discorso filosofico ed arrivare a parlare di orgasmi ?

2- rosso : ma non sarebbe meglio, invece di cercare informazioni, testare la cosa sul campo ?, con la pratica ?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Dicembre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> premesso che l'orgasmo può essere un'ottima cura per il " mal di vivere ", con tutto lo stravolgimento chimico ( stravolgimento positivo ) che crea nell'individuo. Mi chiedevo
> 
> 1 - ma voi donne, come fate a partire da un discorso filosofico ed arrivare a parlare di orgasmi ?
> 
> 2-* rosso : ma non sarebbe meglio, invece di cercare informazioni, testare la cosa sul campo ?, con la pratica ?*


che mona che sei... e chi ti dice che non lo facciamo?
punto zwei: chi ti dice che basti l'orgasmo?


----------



## Old oscar (17 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che mona che sei... e chi ti dice che non lo facciamo?
> punto zwei: chi ti dice che basti l'orgasmo?


il mio post non era rivolto a te, indi, non ti rispondo, INTRUSONA


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Dicembre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> il mio post non era rivolto a te, indi, non ti rispondo, INTRUSONA


me ne frega meno di niente.
monazzo che non sei altro


----------



## La Lupa (17 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> _*dobbiamo avere l'umiltà di accettare che molti nostri stati d'animo non sono che reazioni chimiche .* _
> ____________________
> lo dicevo nel thread di rita e volevo chiedervi cosa ne pensate ;
> alla luce anche di chi ci dice oggi che gli attacchi di panico non sono che scariche elettriche nel cervello .che il coraggio, la forza, l'ottimismo si ottengano chimicamente lo sappiamo da sempre ....
> in tutto questo...la psicanalisi ..non ha perso gran parte della sua credibilità?


Aaaaaaa.... ecco... vedi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




T'ho dato dell' "oracolo" ritrovato giusto in quel tred...

_*dobbiamo avere l'umiltà di accettare che molti nostri stati d'animo non sono che reazioni chimiche .* _
Tra cui anche l'ammmore. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Solo, non capisco molto cosa c'entri la psicanalisi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Psica...che?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Seeee...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... carina...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... finchè è durata...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è tutta una dotta documentazione sul labbro leporino e il famoso caso della paziente obesa


Ce lo posti?

Delle orecchie a sventola avete notizie?


----------



## Old belledejour (17 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti leggo molto informata... tu cosa mi dici del metodo Montessori?



Poco e niente. Non ho avuto tempo e modo di leggere i libri della Montessori. Sia a Psicologia sia a Scienze dell'educazione non la si studia. 
E mi son sempre chiesta perchè, ma approfondiro'.


----------



## Old belledejour (17 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Belle, che differenza c'è fra la psicoanalisi freudiana e quella breueriana?
> Si sente spesso dire 'pinco è un freudiano, caio no'
> Ce ne sono altre di correnti dominanti tali da far differire fra loro i terapeuta?



Diciamo che la prima è psicanalisi l'altra psicoterapia, ma son molto simili. 
Le metodiche psicoterapeutiche si rifanno principalmente al metodo catartico, fu usato da Breur nel caso di Anna O, e analizzato successivamente anche da Freud quando scrissero gli Studi sull'Isteria; nel modello psicoanalitico freudiano definitivo scomparve tale metodo, mentre permane nella psicoterapia.
Molto superficialmente il metodo catartico è il mezzo attraverso il quale il paziente rivive ciò che l'ha portato a star male e attraverso la scarica emozionale si libera.
La psicoanalisi ha tantissime scuole di pensiero differenti a volte anche opposte, ma come lessi in un libro di un prof. di Padova "finchè uno psicanalista starà nell'isolamento del suo studio con tutto ciò che comporta il rapporto con il suo paziente, avrà sempre qualcosa in comune con Freud che più di un secolo fa operava nello stesso modo".


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2008)

non è di breuer la teoria degli stati ipnoidi?
a me affascinano i vari casi in esame.ora ne cerco uno e lo posto

c'era una volta...

La paziente del dottor Breuer era una ragazza ventunenne di notevole intelligenza che, nel corso della sua malattia durata due anni, aveva presentato una serie di disturbi fisici e mentali, i quali meritavano un'attenta considerazione. Essa soffriva di una grave paralisi con anestesia di entrambi gli arti di destra, che a volte interessava anche quelli del lato sinistro del corpo, di disturbi della motilità oculare, con notevole danno della vista, di difficoltà nella postura del corpo, di forte "tussis nervosa", di nausea ogni volta che cercava di alimentarsi e, una volta, di incapacità di bere, durata molte settimane, nonostante la sete tormentosa. Anche la sua capacità di linguaggio si era deteriorata, fino ad arrivare all'impossibilità di parlare e di capire la sua lingua madre; infine, la paziente andava soggetta a stati di "assenza", di confusione, di delirio, di alterazione dell'intera personalità. Su queste ultime condizioni dovremo in seguito fermare la nostra attenzione.
Sentendo parlare di un quadro del genere, non c'è bisogno di essere medici per orientarsi verso qualche grave lesione, probabilmente cerebrale, che lascia poche speranze di guarigione e che anzi condurrà rapidamente a morte la paziente. Tuttavia i dottori ci diranno che in una serie di casi, dai sintomi così sfavorevoli, è giustificata un'interpretazione diversa, molto più favorevole. Quando troviamo un quadro sintomatico, come quello descritto, in una ragazza i cui organi vitali (cuore, reni) risultano all'esame obiettivo perfettamente normali, ma che ha sofferto di intense turbe emotive, e quando i sintomi differiscono, per certi fini dettagli, da quanto ci si dovrebbe logicamente aspettare, allora, in un caso simile, i dottori non si mostrano eccessivamente preoccupati. Essi escludono che vi sia una lesione organica cerebrale, e propendono per quella misteriosa condizione, nota sin dall'epoca della medicina greca come isteria, che è in grado di simulare tutta una serie di sintomi di diverse malattie; in tal caso, la vita della paziente non corre alcun rischio, anzi è probabile che si verifichi una guarigione spontanea. La diagnosi differenziale tra una simile forma di isteria e una grave lesione organica non è sempre agevole.
Ma a noi non interessa sapere come si arrivi a tale diagnosi; potete essere certi che il caso della paziente di Breuer era di quelli che qualunque medico preparato poteva correttamente diagnosticare come isteria. A questo punto, possiamo anche aggiungere un'annotazione, tratta dalla storia clinica del caso.
Il disturbo della paziente era insorto mentre essa assisteva suo padre, da lei teneramente amato, nel corso di una malattia che lo portò alla morte, assistenza cui fu costretta a rinunciare dato che lei stessa si ammalò.
Finora ci è convenuto procedere di pari passo con i medici ma fra poco dovremo lasciarli. Non dovete infatti credere che, dato un qualche intervento medico, le prospettive per la paziente siano essenzialmente migliori se è stata diagnosticata un'isteria invece di un'affezione cerebrale organica. Se è vero che contro le gravi lesioni del cervello la scienza medica è quasi sempre impotente, è anche vero che nel caso di affezioni isteriche, il medico può fare poco o niente. Egli deve allora lasciare alla natura benigna della malattia il quando e il come si realizzerà la sua prognosi favorevole (3). Di conseguenza, una volta riconosciuto il quadro morboso come isterico, poco viene a cambiare per quanto riguarda la situazione del paziente, ma molto per quanto riguarda l'atteggiamento del medico. Possiamo infatti osservare che quest'ultimo si pone di fronte agli isterici in modo completamente diverso da quello in cui si pone di fronte ai pazienti affetti da malattie organiche. Egli non dedicherà agli isterici lo stesso interesse che ha per gli organici, dal momento che le sofferenze degli isterici sono molto meno gravi, e tuttavia esigono di essere considerate altrettanto seriamente. Ma c'è un altro motivo per tale atteggiamento. Il medico, che grazie ai suoi studi ha imparato tante cose ignote ai profani, può essersi fatto un'idea sulle cause e sulle alterazioni delle malattie cerebrali, per esempio nei pazienti affetti da apoplessia o da demenza, idea che, fino a un certo punto, può essere esatta dato che gli consente di comprendere la natura di ogni sintomo.
Ma di fronte al quadro peculiare dei sintomi isterici, tutta la scienza, tutta la sua preparazione di anatomo-fisiologo e di patologo, non lo soccorrono affatto. Egli non riesce a comprendere l'isteria: di fronte a essa, si trova nella stessa posizione del profano. Ora, per chi sia solito avere una grande opinione del proprio sapere, questo non è certo piacevole.
Chi soffre di isteria, perciò, tende a perdere le sue simpatie e viene considerato persona che osa trasgredire le leggi della sua scienza, proprio come un ortodosso può considerare gli eretici; ecco affibbiate agli isterici tutte le malvagità possibili, eccoli rimproverati per le loro esagerazioni e i loro inganni volontari, cioè per "simulazione"; eccoli puniti con la non concessione di alcun interesse per loro. Nessun appunto del genere può, ora, esser mosso al dottor Breuer; poiché egli dedicò alla sua paziente simpatia e interesse, anche se all'inizio non sapeva proprio come aiutarla. In questo Breuer fu forse agevolato dalle eccellenti doti di spirito e di carattere della paziente, come attesta la storia che egli ci dà del caso. Ad ogni modo, grazie alla sua affettuosa comprensione, egli trovò ben presto la strada che rese possibile un primo aiuto.
Si era notato che, quando cadeva nei suoi stati di "assenza" e di confusione psichica, la paziente soleva mormorare tra sé parecchie parole, che sembravano provenire da associazioni che occupavano i suoi pensieri.
Una volta afferrate queste parole, il medico mise la paziente in una specie di ipnosi e gliele ripeté in continuazione, in modo da far affiorare tutte le associazioni che potessero avere. La paziente si attenne alle istruzioni e fu in grado di riprodurre le creazioni psichiche che dominavano i suoi pensieri durante le "assenze" e che si tradivano nelle specifiche parole pronunciate.
Si trattava di fantasie, di una profonda tristezza, spesso di una bellezza poetica, sogni ad occhi aperti, potremmo definirle, che di solito prendevano lo spunto dalla situazione di una ragazza al capezzale del padre malato. Dopo aver riferito un certo numero di tali fantasie, la paziente era, per così dire, come liberata, e riportata alla sua vita psichica normale. Questo benessere soleva durare parecchie ore, per essere poi seguito, il giorno dopo, da una nuova "assenza" che poteva essere risolta allo stesso modo, col riferire cioè le fantasie più recenti.
Non ci si poteva sottrarre alla sensazione che l'alterazione psichica manifestata nell'"assenza" fosse una conseguenza delle eccitazioni provenienti da quelle immagini fantastiche dotate di intensa carica emotiva. La paziente stessa, che in quel periodo della malattia, cosa piuttosto strana, capiva e parlava solo l'inglese, battezzò questo nuovo tipo di trattamento col nome di "talking cure" (cura con le parole) e qualche volta lo chiamava scherzosamente "chimney sweeping" (spazzare il camino).
Ben presto il medico venne a scoprire che mediante tale "ripulitura" della psiche, si poteva realizzare qualcosa di più di una temporanea eliminazione dell'"offuscamento" mentale continuamente ricorrente. I sintomi della malattia cioè scomparivano allorché la paziente, sotto ipnosi, riusciva a ricordare in quale circostanza e con quali legami associativi essi si erano manifestati per la prima volta, a patto che venissero espresse le emozioni concomitanti.
"Si era d'estate, in un periodo di afa intensa, e la paziente aveva sofferto moltissimo la sete; sicché, senza ragioni plausibili, essa non era riuscita più a bere. Così, prendeva un bicchiere d'acqua, ma non appena lo portava alle labbra lo respingeva bruscamente come se fosse affetta da idrofobia.
Naturalmente, in quei brevi attimi, era in stato di "assenza". Per alleviare in qualche modo la sete che la torturava, la paziente mangiava solo frutta, meloni e roba del genere. Dopo circa sei settimane di un tale stato di cose, un giorno, mentre in ipnosi stava parlando della sua antipatica governante inglese, le uscì finalmente detto, con evidenti segni di ribrezzo, che una volta era entrata nella sua stanza e aveva visto il suo odioso cagnolino che beveva in un bicchiere. Per una forma di cortesia, la paziente non aveva detto nulla. Ora, dopo esser riuscita ad esprimere violentemente tutta la sua collera repressa, chiese di bere e trangugiò una grande quantità di acqua senza il minimo disturbo; si svegliò dall'ipnosi col bicchiere alle labbra. Da allora il sintomo scomparve definitivamente" (4).
Permettetemi di soffermarmi un momento su questa esperienza.
Mai nessuno, fino allora, aveva guarito un sintomo isterico con tali sistemi, né si era tanto avvicinato alla scoperta della sua causa. Una simile scoperta sarebbe stata particolarmente significativa, se fosse venuta a confermare l'ipotesi che anche gli altri sintomi, forse la maggior parte, fossero insorti nella paziente allo stesso modo e con lo stesso metodo potessero essere eliminati. Breuer non risparmiò fatica per convincersene e si mise a studiare la patogenesi degli altri sintomi più gravi, seguendo un piano più sistematico. Le cose stavano proprio così; quasi tutti i sintomi erano insorti esattamente allo stesso modo, come residui, come "precipitati" (se così si può dire) di esperienze effettivamente cariche, che, per tale motivo, denominammo in seguito "traumi psichici". La natura dei sintomi divenne chiara quando essi furono messi in rapporto con la scena che li aveva provocati. I sintomi erano cioè, tecnicamente parlando, "determinati" dalla scena, e ne rappresentavano le tracce mnestiche, per cui non potevano più essere descritti come attributi arbitrari o enigmatici della nevrosi.
Ma qui devo menzionare una sola variante: non sempre era un'esperienza unica a produrre il sintomo, ma di solito numerosi traumi ripetuti, forse molto simili, contribuivano a determinarlo.
Era necessario ripetere l'intera sequenza dei ricordi patogeni in ordine criminologico e, naturalmente, procedendo a ritroso, cioè gli ultimi per primi e i primi per ultimi. Era infatti impossibile risalire direttamente al primo, e spesso fondamentale, trauma, senza prima chiarificare quelli più recenti. Ora naturalmente, vi piacerebbe che io vi parlassi di altri esempi di produzione di sintomi isterici, oltre a quello dell'impossibilità di bere a causa del disgusto provocato dal cane che beveva nel bicchiere.
Ma, dovendo attenermi al programma, è giocoforza che mi limiti a pochissimi esempi. Breuer, per esempio, riferisce che i disturbi visivi della sua paziente si potevano far risalire a cause esterne, nel modo seguente: "La paziente, con gli occhi pieni di lacrime, era seduta al capezzale del padre malato, quando questi gli chiese improvvisamente l'ora. Lei non distingueva chiaramente, aguzzò gli occhi per vedere, avvicinò a sé l'orologio, col quadrante che appariva ingrandito (macropsia con strabismo convergente); oppure si sforzò al massimo di trattenere le lacrime affinché il malato non la vedesse piangere" (5). Del resto tutte le impressioni patogene risalivano al periodo in cui lei aveva prestato assistenza al padre malato.
"Una notte essa vegliava nella più grande ansia il malato che era in preda a una febbre altissima, tutta in tensione perché da Vienna doveva arrivare un chirurgo per operarlo. La madre era uscita, e Anna sedeva accanto al letto, col braccio destro penzolante lungo la spalliera della sedia. Cadde così in una 'rêverie', e vide un serpente nero come sbucare dalla parete e avvicinarsi al malato per morderlo. (E' molto probabile che la ragazza avesse visto realmente parecchi serpenti nel prato dietro casa e ne fosse rimasta spaventata, e che queste pregresse esperienze fornissero il materiale per l'allucinazione). Cercò di scacciare la bestia, ma sembrava paralizzata. Il braccio destro, che penzolava dietro la sedia, si era 'addormentato' diventando insensibile e paretico, e quando lei lo guardò, le dita si trasformarono in tanti serpentelli con teschi (le unghie). E' probabile che lei abbia cercato di allontanare il serpente con la mano destra paralizzata, così che l'anestesia e la paralisi dell'arto vennero ad associarsi con l'allucinazione del serpente.
Quando questa svanì, essa, in preda all'angoscia, cercò di parlare ma non vi riuscì. Non poteva esprimersi in nessuna lingua, finché non le vennero in mente le parole di una filastrocca inglese e da quel momento poté pensare e parlare solo in quella lingua" (6).
Allorché, in ipnosi, fu rivissuto il ricordo di questa scena, la paralisi del braccio destro, che esisteva fin dall'inizio della malattia, si risolse e il trattamento finì.
Quando, dopo qualche anno, io stesso cominciai ad applicare le indagini e la terapia di Breuer sui miei pazienti, mi accorsi che le mie esperienze coincidevano perfettamente con le sue. Ad esempio, nel casi di una donna sulla quarantina, si trattava di un tic, un caratteristico schiocco rumoroso, che si manifestava ogni volta che la paziente si emozionava per qualche eccitazione, senza nessun apparente motivo. L'origine del tic risiedeva in due esperienze, il cui denominatore comune era il suo tentativo di non far rumore; ebbene, per una sorta di contro-volontà, proprio questo rumore veniva a rompere il silenzio. La prima volta era riuscita, a gran fatica, a fare addormentare il suo bambino ammalato, e si sforzava di restarsene nel più assoluto silenzio per non svegliarlo


----------



## Old belledejour (17 Dicembre 2008)

Si è di Breur, ma l'ipnosi è superata.
Questo è il caso clinico di Anno O, se ne occupo' Breur, dopo 12 anni fu scritto in "Studi sull'isteria" a 4 mani con Breur. L'amicizia tra Breur e Freud terminò proprio per via di questo caso. Sulle risoluzioni finali.


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che mona che sei... e chi ti dice che non lo facciamo?
> punto zwei: *chi ti dice che basti l'orgasmo?*


Anna certo che non basta, ma se c'è è meglio no?


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> premesso che l'orgasmo può essere un'ottima cura per il " mal di vivere ", con tutto lo stravolgimento chimico ( stravolgimento positivo ) che crea nell'individuo. Mi chiedevo
> 
> *1 - ma voi donne, come fate a partire da un discorso filosofico ed arrivare a parlare di orgasmi* ?
> 
> 2- rosso : ma non sarebbe meglio, invece di cercare informazioni, testare la cosa sul campo ?, con la pratica ?


 era parte integrante del discorso sulla psicanalisi


----------



## Old oscar (17 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna certo che non basta, ma se c'è è meglio no?


MK2, anche tu dirottata su questo argomento ? 
ne vogliamo parlare ?
parliamone.....

L'orgasmo ( ossia il piacere sessuale più elevato ) potrebbe essere un'ottima cura al " mal di vivere "

Curare l'anima con i sensi 

si risparmierebbero quintali di spicofarmaci ( con i relativi effetti collaterali ). 
ma bisogna essere pronti, e attitudinalmente predisposti per una simile " cura "


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Poco e niente. Non ho avuto tempo e modo di leggere i libri della Montessori. Sia a Psicologia sia a Scienze dell'educazione non la si studia.
> E mi son sempre chiesta perchè, ma approfondiro'.


 Perché è superata o meglio assorbita.
Quel che allora sembrava rivoluzionario è entrato a far parte della pratica comune degli asili (scuola dell'infanzia).
Resta basilare il principio di non sostituirsi al bambino.


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> jung si faceva di oppio più volte al giorno e sono convinta che molte delle sue congetture fossero una conseguenza dello stato comatoso in cui viveva.
> la storia con sabine è stata romanzata e non esiste alcuna prova certa che fra loro ci fosse stato un legame sentimentale. le lettere di sabine infatti, non rivelano nulla di concreto riguardo a ciò.
> jung era un tossico!!!
> dovrebbe fare pensare la cosa...



Sei sicura che Jung fosse drogato?
Un prete psicologo che conosco ammira molto Jung, lo cita sempre come esempio, mi sembra strano che possa essere stato un drogato perso.
Alcuni anni fa ho comprato un libro di Jung che trattava del Libro di Giobbe: non ci ho capito una sega! I ragionamenti di Jung sono molto complessi e difficili, non mi sembrano i pensieri di uno con i neuroni bruciati dall'oppio.


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sei sicura che Jung fosse drogato?
> Un prete psicologo che conosco ammira molto Jung, lo cita sempre come esempio, mi sembra strano che possa essere stato un drogato perso.
> Alcuni anni fa ho comprato un libro di Jung che trattava del Libro di Giobbe: non ci ho capito una sega! I ragionamenti di Jung sono molto complessi e difficili, non mi sembrano i pensieri di uno con i neuroni bruciati dall'oppio.


Finchè è il prete ad ammirare Jung ok, quando è uno psicanalista a credere e a non essere ateo c'è da preoccuparsi. Non voglio sollervare polemiche in merito ma psicanalisi e religione è giusto che stiano molto distanti. Altrimenti non buttate i soldi in questi pseudo analisti.

Per il resto, il drogato era Freud non Jung.


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Finchè è il prete ad ammirare Jung ok, quando è uno psicanalista a credere e a non essere ateo c'è da preoccuparsi. Non voglio sollervare polemiche in merito ma psicanalisi e religione è giusto che stiano molto distanti. Altrimenti non buttate i soldi in questi pseudo analisti.
> 
> Per il resto, il drogato era Freud non Jung.



Jung era credente, era protestante.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Jung era credente, era protestante.


 il padre 
era un pastore protestante


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che mona che sei... e chi ti dice che non lo facciamo?
> punto zwei: chi ti dice che basti l'orgasmo?


 quotolo.


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> MK2, anche tu dirottata su questo argomento ?
> ne vogliamo parlare ?
> parliamone.....
> 
> ...


Pronti? Ahò Oscar guarda che le percentuali femminili parlano chiaro, altro che essere pronte...


----------



## Old Confù (18 Dicembre 2008)

L'unico appunto che farei a Freud è l'aver esteso le proprie teorie(si citava prima l'invidia del pene) ad un target generico..per lui tutte le bambine provavano l'invidia del pene, in realtà lui partiva da un campione affetto da nevrosi e a quello doveva riferirsi...nn dilagando la cosa anche fra soggetti sani!!!!


----------



## Old oscar (18 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pronti? Ahò Oscar guarda che le percentuali femminili parlano chiaro, altro che essere pronte...


si , hai ragione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   siamo noi uomini che non siamo pronti.
Molto spesso la donna non arriva all'orgasmo, o peggio, non sa neppure cosa sia e deve documentarsi sui libri per saperne di più.

Si, è vero, trovare un uomo che faccia provare piacere ad una donna ( piacere vero, non una cosetta da 10 o 15 minuti, tiepida) è cosa rara. 
Ma non è colpa nostra, è che siamo sopraffatti dal lavoro dallo stress e da mille altre cose. 
E così capita spesso che l'uomo faccia l'amore per proprio soddisfacimento, non per il soddisfacimento della propria donna. Così, capita, che la durata sia così breve che la donna neppure ha il tempo di entrare nell'atmosfera che è già tutto finito. 

lo so, lo so, che voi siete pronte.


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si , hai ragione
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   Oscar sfatiamo un altro mito, non dipende dall'uomo... dipende da quanto amore c'è... Poi ci sono le donne fortunate che... Beh ma sono le eccezioni


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Oscar sfatiamo un altro mito, non dipende dall'uomo... *dipende da quanto amore c'è.*.. Poi ci sono le donne fortunate che... Beh ma sono le eccezioni


A volte anche dal dosaggio del viagra..


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A volte anche dal dosaggio del viagra..


Se non c'è coinvolgimento non c'è viagra che tenga...


----------



## Old oscar (18 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Oscar sfatiamo un altro mito, non dipende dall'uomo... dipende da quanto amore c'è... Poi ci sono le donne fortunate che... Beh ma sono le eccezioni


tu dici ? 
io sento parecchie mogli che si lamentano della VELOCITA' dei propri mariti


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> tu dici ?
> io sento parecchie mogli che si lamentano della VELOCITA' dei propri mariti


 mi fa piacere che lo abbiate spostato nelle disquisizioni culturali ma per la piega che sta prendendo non mi pare si dimostri la sezione più idonea.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Finchè è il prete ad ammirare Jung ok, quando è uno psicanalista a credere e a non essere ateo c'è da preoccuparsi. Non voglio sollervare polemiche in merito ma psicanalisi e religione è giusto che stiano molto distanti. Altrimenti non buttate i soldi in questi pseudo analisti.
> 
> Per il resto, il drogato era Freud non Jung.


ti sbagli. jung si faceva di oppio e non poco. oltretutto se hai visto il film sabine spielrein dovresti anche aver visto come era ridotto alla fine. o no?


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sei sicura che Jung fosse drogato?
> Un prete psicologo che conosco ammira molto Jung, lo cita sempre come esempio, mi sembra strano che possa essere stato un drogato perso.
> Alcuni anni fa ho comprato un libro di Jung che trattava del Libro di Giobbe: non ci ho capito una sega! I ragionamenti di Jung sono molto complessi e difficili, non mi sembrano i pensieri di uno con i neuroni bruciati dall'oppio.


sicurissima. si faceva preparare la pipa ad acqua dalle infermiere.


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si, perde molta della sua credibilita'... non che ci creda molto a dire il vero.


PERSONALMENTE ne ho una prova...cazzate...se sei irrecuperabile tale resti...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> PERSONALMENTE ne ho una prova...cazzate...se sei irrecuperabile tale resti...


Anche secondo me... poi possono girarci intorno e inventare sindromi varie, se uno sta fora de capa c'hanno ben poco da curare


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti sbagli. jung si faceva di oppio e non poco. oltretutto se hai visto il film sabine spielrein dovresti anche aver visto come era ridotto alla fine. o no?



Il film di Sabina è bellissimo, ma allo stesso tempo pieno di errori. Tra l'altro è tratto da un libro di un professore junghiano che insegna a Roma.


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Jung era credente, era protestante.


Siamo negli anni a cavallo tra fine 800' ed inizio 900'.
Parliamo di un uomo che tentò di _"annacquare"_ la sua scienza a favore degli americani, è logico che si adeguasse a cittadino modello, essere (fingersi) un credente era un clichè che non poteva mancare.

Poi che avesse l'amante, che non amasse la moglie, che nel suo studio operava in modo opposto al volere della chiesa erano sottigliezze.. lui era protestante! Certo.

Mai detto di stimare costui, anzi un gioiello come Sabina è la chiara e netta dimostrazione che anche una vera DONNA può amare l'ultimo degli imbecilli.


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche secondo me... poi possono girarci intorno e inventare sindromi varie, se uno sta fora de capa c'hanno ben poco da curare


sicura sicura che non sei la mia anima gemella o che non ci hanno divisi alla nascita?


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Dicembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> L'unico appunto che farei a Freud è l'aver esteso le proprie teorie(si citava prima l'invidia del pene) ad un target generico..per lui tutte le bambine provavano l'invidia del pene, in realtà lui partiva da un campione affetto da nevrosi e a quello doveva riferirsi...nn dilagando la cosa anche fra soggetti sani!!!!


Nolenti o dolenti.. le bambine hanno "l'invidia del pene" è un processo naturale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Nolenti o dolenti.. le bambine hanno "l'invidia del pene" è un processo naturale.


 Mai constatato e mai pensato...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mai constatato e mai pensato...


 giusto...un'altra (SECONDO ME) bagianata...


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mai constatato e mai pensato...


----------



## Grande82 (19 Dicembre 2008)

davvero, non ho idea di cosa sia l'invidia del pene e di come dovrei accorgermi di averla!


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> davvero, non ho idea di cosa sia l'invidia del pene e di come dovrei accorgermi di averla!


 credo che questi siano tempi dove gli uomini soffrano dell'invidia dell'utero


----------



## La Lupa (19 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> davvero, non ho idea di cosa sia l'invidia del pene e di come dovrei accorgermi di averla!


Guarda... io son stata fortunatissima... i miei erano troppo avanti e quando ero piccolina, alle prime avvisaglie, me ne habbo regalato uno di peluches.

Mai più avuto problemi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye:


----------



## Grande82 (19 Dicembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Guarda... io son stata fortunatissima... i miei erano troppo avanti e quando ero piccolina, alle prime avvisaglie, me ne habbo regalato uno di peluches.
> 
> Mai più avuto problemi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old oscar (22 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> _dobbiamo avere l'umiltà di accettare che molti nostri stati d'animo non sono che reazioni chimiche . _


io direi, tutti gli stati d'animo, tutte le emozioni, ed a volte perfino il sentimento amoroso.


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> io direi, tutti gli stati d'animo, tutte le emozioni, ed a volte perfino il sentimento amoroso.


basta un grumetto nel cervello e tutta la nostra "personalità" viene stravolta .una malattia come l'Alzaimer e sfuggono i ricordi preziosi e persino l'amore per le persone care


----------



## Old oscar (23 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> basta un grumetto nel cervello e tutta la nostra "personalità" viene stravolta .una malattia come l'Alzaimer e sfuggono i ricordi preziosi e persino l'amore per le persone care


 
basta un abbassamento di testosterone e diventiamo insicuri di noi stessi, perdiamo la gioia di vivere e la voglia di fare l'amore, e la cosa buffa e che non ci rendiamo conto di questo stato e della sua causa.

basta un poco di ossitocina in più e crediamo di essere innamorati di qualcuno solamente perchè ci facciamo sesso insieme.

etc. etc. 

eh si, ci vuole umiltà per accettare cosa siamo.


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> *basta un abbassamento di testosterone e diventiamo insicuri di noi stessi, perdiamo la gioia di vivere e la voglia di fare l'amore, *e la cosa buffa e che non ci rendiamo conto di questo stato e della sua causa.
> 
> basta un poco di ossitocina in più e crediamo di essere innamorati di qualcuno solamente perchè ci facciamo sesso insieme.
> 
> ...


 dillo a noi donne che ogni mese ci troviam o in quello stato d''animo tra la malinconia e lo struggimento e alla fine della nostra carriera biologica di fattrici una tempesta ed un vuoto  che ci inghiotte tentando  di prendersi tutta la nostra femminilità
beh....con un cerottino pare vada meglio


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> dillo a noi donne che ogni mese ci troviam o in quello stato d''animo tra la malinconia e lo struggimento e alla fine della nostra carriera biologica di fattrici una tempesta ed un vuoto che ci inghiotte tentando di prendersi tutta la nostra femminilità
> beh....con un cerottino pare vada meglio


Qualcuna sostiene anche con una canna....


----------



## Old sperella (23 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Qualcuna sostiene anche con una canna....


Che però per la femminilità non fa nulla !


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Che però per la femminilità non fa nulla !


Lo dici tu!


----------



## Old sperella (23 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo dici tu!


ne ho un vago ricordo


----------



## Old oscar (23 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> dillo a noi donne che ogni mese ci troviam o in quello stato d''animo tra la malinconia e lo struggimento e alla fine della nostra carriera biologica di fattrici una tempesta ed un vuoto  che ci inghiotte tentando  di prendersi tutta la nostra femminilità
> beh....con un cerottino pare vada meglio


si, per il testosterone basta un cerottino, è vero, sempre che ci si accorga che se ne ha bisogno.
Anche la dopamina è reintegrabile così come il potassio e il manganese etc. etc. 

eh si, a volte si da colpa alla vita, alle persone che ci circondano, al destino, e forse, basta solamente  ristabilire equilibrii chimici dentro di noi per vedere la realtà con altri occhi


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ne ho un vago ricordo


della femminilità o della canna?


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> basta un abbassamento di testosterone e diventiamo insicuri di noi stessi, perdiamo la gioia di vivere e la voglia di fare l'amore, e la cosa buffa e che non ci rendiamo conto di questo stato e della sua causa.
> 
> basta un poco di ossitocina in più e crediamo di essere innamorati di qualcuno solamente perchè ci facciamo sesso insieme.
> 
> ...


Però ridurre tutta la sessualità umana a chimica ed elettricità è fuorviante. Si corre il rischio di di fare lo stesso errore di chi pensa che tutto funzioni a cuoricini e sospiri.
Come mai quando il testosterone è completamente assente (il caso degli eunuchi), il desiderio sessuale può esser comunque presente, o addirittura amplificarsi?


----------

